# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  BREAKING NEWS - Ankunft von Khun Thaksin
.....heute Morgen um 9:30 a.m. Ortszeit auf dem Suwannabhum Airport erwartet.


..kam eben im Radio.

----------


## big_cloud

wird nicht SEINE Frau erwartet?

----------

> wird nicht SEINE Frau erwartet?



Die kam doch gestern schon an. Laut Radio.....naja ..nun bin ich auch unsicher....werd mal nebenbei TV laufen lassen.  Da ist aber noch nix im Gange, was überhaupt auf eine Ankunft der Herrschaften schliessen könnte.

----------


## big_cloud

http://www.bangkokpost.com/topstories/t ... ?id=124937

----------

Ich weis, hab das auch gelesen. Wobei Herr Thaksin immer für eine spontane Entscheidung gut ist.

Also am TV kommt bis jetzt gar nix...Nur Börse und das Übliche Gekreische in den Soaps.

----------

Eben erste Bilder am TV.
Die Reporter sind vor Ort. Die Maschine aus Hong Kong soll aber einiges an Verspätung haben.....

----------

Flugzeug ist gelandet.....muss nu wech.

Vielleicht bringt ja jemand anders später noch nen Update, damit man sieht, was nun an den Gerüchten dran war.

----------


## big_cloud

http://www.bangkokpost.com/breaking_new ... ?id=124948

----------

Nur Madame ist aufgeschlagen, wie schon gestern von den Zeitungen angekündigt.
Ob das ganze wieder ein Schmierentheater für Korruption und und Verarschung eines Landes in mehreren Akten geben wird?
Muss mich korrigieren bzgl. Verarschung, der Isaan wird da irgendwie ausgeklammert, der steht ja auf so etwas.

----------

ich dachte erst.....da ist nen Filmstar angekommen oder so.   :: 

[img=http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/1974/tback02bq2.jpg]



Da kann ich mit unserem Yaris nimmer mithalten.

[img=http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/16/tback03pj9.jpg]

----------

Warum sehe ich denn nur Delphine? 
Ok., sind ja auch ganz nett.

----------

> Warum sehe ich denn nur Delphine? 
> Ok., sind ja auch ganz nett.



weil dieser Bilduploader der letzte Scheissdreck ist.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Phommel, irgendwie seh ich keine Bilder!?

----------


## guenny

Toxin teilte mit, warum seine Frau nahc Thailand zurückgekommen ist:
"Khunying Potjaman returns to Thailand to pay respect to the body of Her Royal Highness Princess Galyani Vadhana on behalf of me, the Shinawatra and the Damapong families," he said in the statement. 
Also, she would like to surrender to fight court cases and to prove her innocence. In addition, she would like to return to live a peaceful life with her family and to take care of her children, according to the statement.

Ganz die Unschuld in Person, ein bischen Tambun für die Königsschwester, Verzicht auch Klagen vor Gericht, weil man ja unschuldig ist und dies beweisen will. Und natürlich, ein friedliches Familienleben.
Ach, mir kommen die Tränen.

----------

> Phommel, irgendwie seh ich keine Bilder!?



Frag' Enrico. Ich hab keinen Nerv mehr für den Müll, echt ma. Wenn man halt selbst nix zu beträgt, merkt man halt kaum wie Scheisse was in Wahrheit ist.

----------



----------



----------

Entdschuldige mir für die bösen Worte.....seit gestern nur ärger mit PC und Internet....deibel nochmals....blöde Technik



..und zur Kröning spinnt nun auch noch die DSLR.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Hört sich nach murphy's law an!

----------


## guenny

Gegen diese News verblasst dann wohl ein nach meiner Meinung weit wichtigeres Ereignis,
Eine Debatte an der Uni über die Zukunft der Monarchie in Thailand.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/breaking_new ... ?id=124954

"Monarchy debate defies traditional deference"

Bemerkenswert, die Konfrenz wurde eröffnet von der Prinzessin:
"The boycott call appears to have fizzled out and popular Princess Maha Chakri Sirindhorn is scheduled to open the conference" und damit war die Kritik obsolet.
Ich sagte es am Telefon schon zu Herbert, ich denke, mit Bhumipols Tod wird auch die Monarchie enden, auch wenn das jetzt noch wie Gotteslästerung klingt.

----------


## Samuianer

> ...Ob das ganze wieder ein Schmierentheater für Korruption und und Verarschung eines Landes in mehreren Akten geben wird?
> .



...Kunying Pojamarn wird der verstorbenen Prinzessin in seinem Namen Respekt zollen.... damit faengt das an worauf du tippst, ich schliess mich dem an!

Let's the show begin!

----------


## guenny

Dachte mir so, dieser Beitrag sollte besser im Innercircle untergebracht werden:




> .... dass in vielen kleinen Orten des Isaan und im Norden kurz vor der Wahl ein verstärkter Fluss von kleinen Geldmengen zu spüren war. Sehr merkwürdig findet man, dass viele arme Leute zwischen 200 und 500 Baht .....Joseph


Joseph, habe es heute erst gelesen. Dazu nachträglich ein Bericht von der Wahlfront.
Lothar hat natürlich recht mit dem Stimmvieh aus Dunkelthailand.
In Ban Mainum..... haben die Leute Geld bekommen, pro Wähler 200 THB. Natürlich von der PPP, aber auch die Demokraten haben bezahlt. Die PPP allerdings konnte wohl wegen größerer Summen mehr Leute kaufen.
Meine Schwiegermutter hat auch 200 THB genommen, ich denke mal ohne nachzufragen, Schwiegervater auch. Dementsprechend haben sie die PPP gewählt. Ich fragte etwas enttäsucht und entrüstet bei meiner Frau nach und wies auf die Verknüpfung mit Toxin hin. Ja, das ist den Leuten schon bewusst, sie mögen sie auch nicht besonders, aber sie haben nunmal bezahlt und dann bekommen sie auch die Gegenleistung.
Das wird als Geschäft angesehen. Fertig.
An dieser Stelle fange ich an darüber nachzudenken, dass die Oberschicht - auch die der Opposition in BKK - sich darüber nicht zu beklagen braucht. Man erntet, was man gesät hat. Und hier ist der Stimmenkauf die Ernte für die mangelnde Bildung über Jahrzehnte. Das dumme Volk im Isaan, in Dunkelthailand, immer benachteiligt, bessere Sklaven für das gebildete Thailand des Militärs, der Polizei und der wirtschaftlichen Oberschicht.
Billige Tagelöhner, stinkende Insektenfresser, Hurenlieferanten für die Bordelle in den Städten und Touristenorten.
Die Quittung oder Konsequenz wird sein, dass es eine Militärautokratie geben wird, vielleicht mit dem Sohn des Königs als Marionette.
Und wir, die wir in derselben Art und Weise über die Bevölkerung des Isaan, die armen Reisbauern, die Tagelöhner und Tourihuren herziehen, wir sind keinen Deut besser. Von daher kann man nur sagen, bravo, jeder Farang der da reingelegt wird ist ein Sieg des dummen Isaanvolkes über die Intelligenzia. Und jede Stimme die verkauft wurde an wen auch immer legt Zeugnis ab für die Dummheit und Kurzsichtigkeit der städtischen Mittel- und Oberschichten.

----------

> ...jeder Farang der da reingelegt wird ist ein Sieg des dummen Isaanvolkes über die Intelligenzia...


Verstehe ja was Du meinst und deshalb überlese ich diesen Satz einfach mal.

----------

Verstehe den vergleich auch nicht....zumal dies voraussetzen würde, dass Farang wählen bzw. gewählt werden kann.

----------


## guenny

Stefan, Herbert *hat* es verstanden.

----------

Na ja, gewählt wird er schon.

----------


## Dieter

Mit Dummheit hat das weniger zu tun, ich glaube es hat mehr damit zu tun, das einem Isaaner das ganze im Grunde am Arsch vorbeigeht, wie das meiste vom Rest des Lebens auch   ::  .

----------

Guenny, wie tief greifst du denn zur Wiedergutmachung in den Geldbeutel?

----------


## guenny

Stefan, überhaupt nicht.
Meine Frau wimmelt das ab. Zahlungen bewegen sich per Überweisung in einer Größenordnung von unter 500 Teuro/pro Jahr.
Und wenn, dann bin es der da was veranlasst.

----------

> mit Bhumipols Tod wird auch die Monarchie enden, auch wenn das jetzt noch wie Gotteslästerung klingt.


Das halte ich für eine Fehleinschätzung.

----------

> Stefan, überhaupt nicht.
> Meine Frau wimmelt das ab. Zahlungen bewegen sich per Überweisung in einer Größenordnung von unter 500 Teuro/pro Jahr.
> Und wenn, dann bin es der da was veranlasst.


500.000 Euro im Jahr? Das dürfte Rekord sein.

----------


## Erich

> Zitat von guenny
> 
> Stefan, überhaupt nicht.
> Meine Frau wimmelt das ab. Zahlungen bewegen sich per Überweisung in einer Größenordnung von unter 500 Teuro/pro Jahr.
> Und wenn, dann bin es der da was veranlasst.
> 
> 
> 500.000 Euro im Jahr? Das dürfte Rekord sein.


Sag mal Chak, kommst Du aus einem Forum für Arme? - unter dem geht hier gar nichts. Wir sind ehrlich untereinander und wenn es @guenny grade mal nicht so dicke hat - da reden wir nicht drüber von wegen Rekord nach unten  ::

----------


## Dieter

Der war gut Erich!

----------


## Samuianer

....Der Meister kommt also erst zu Songkran...brav mit der Familie in Xiang Mai Neujahr feiern! 

also was Jetzt, 5.000.000 ThB sinda bisserl ueber 100.000 Euronen das zahlen die aus der Portokasse, auf den Pressefotos sieht sie nicht aus als haette da was weh getan....!

Haben doch die ersten Schritte der Mission prima geklappt, alle schoen brav, schoen Wai machen, schoen sprechen...ka, ka, ka, ka, ka, ka,.... noch 'ne Stipvisite ans Totenbett der Prinzessin und Alle sind fast wieder happy!

Jetzt fehlt noch 'n Besuch im Waisenhaus und 'ne 7 stellige Spende...dann sind alle am Jubeln - was fuer Wohltaeter die doch sind - yippiehhhhhhh!

Samak kriegt noch nebenbei sacht eins auf seine gierigen Griffel, der Premierposten ist doch bis auf Weiteres fuer Jemanden ganz Bestimmtes reserviert....!  :cool: 

TiT! und Rudi, rudi, rallala, rallala, rallala, rudi, rudi, rallala, rallala, rallala....lalalaaaaa!

----------


## guenny

> 500.000 Euro im Jahr? Das dürfte Rekord sein.


TEURO = Teurer Euro, sonst hätte ich geschrieben 500 KEURO für Kilo-Euro.
Auch wenn Erichs Interpretation gut war......
Aber zurück zum Thema, Manfred hat das schon richtig erkannt, es wird ein Schmierentheater werden.
Und, Chak, worauf gründet sich dein Glaube, dass es mit der Monarchie nach Bhumipol nicht bergab geht? Die Tochter kann nicht Regentin werden, der Sohn ist politisch schwach und ohne Rückhalt in der Bevölkerung. Lass die Monarchie von mir aus noch bestehen, aber es wird ein schleichender Verfall werden. Ohne die Autorität eines Bumiphol gibt es keinen Grund für eine konstitutionelle Monarchie, es sei denn als Staffage für eine militärgestützte Oligarchie.

----------


## Samuianer

> Zitat von Chak
> 
> ....., es sei denn als Staffage für eine militärgestützte Oligarchie.


guenny: hat wieder mit seiner Roentgenbrille seziert!   ::  Wenn dat nich schon mal so ist...was Mensch schon heute in so einigen stillen Kritiken lesen kann, laesst darauf schliessen!

----------

> TEURO = Teurer Euro


Dann dürfte ja mal was Neues drin liegen. Die Arme trägt hier auf dem Bildchen seit Monaten den selben Fummel.   ::

----------


## guenny

> Zitat von guenny
> 
> TEURO = Teurer Euro
> 
> 
> Dann dürfte ja mal was Neues drin liegen. Die Arme trägt hier auf dem Bildchen seit Monaten den selben Fummel.


Jetzt entspricht die Klamotte meinem Geldbeutel, is o.k. so Stefan?

----------

> Jetzt entspricht die Klamotte meinem Geldbeutel, is o.k. so Stefan?


Na mich musste sowas nicht fragen.    .......aber auf die Antwort von ihr wäre ich dann doch wiederum neugierig, wenn ihr dies offenbarst.

----------

